# LCD Protector



## RGF (May 1, 2013)

Reading previous threads there seems to be a reluctance to use screen protectors. I find that my rear LCD screen has smudges on it - in the upper left corner where my nose presses against the screen. And occasionally I find a small scratch on the LCD (okay, the screen protector on the LCD screen).

There are 2 types of screen protectors - film and glass. The film is available for the 1DX while the glass is not (at least not at B&H). 

Any other recommendations?


----------



## barracuda (May 1, 2013)

RGF said:


> Reading previous threads there seems to be a reluctance to use screen protectors. I find that my rear LCD screen has smudges on it - in the upper left corner where my nose presses against the screen. And occasionally I find a small scratch on the LCD (okay, the screen protector on the LCD screen).
> 
> There are 2 types of screen protectors - film and glass. The film is available for the 1DX while the glass is not (at least not at B&H).
> 
> Any other recommendations?


I use AEGIS glass screen protectors made by Giottos. Looks like there's one for the 1DX:

http://www.amazon.com/Giottos-Screen-Protector-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00B1WAZ8S
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889602-REG/Giottos_sp8320_AEGIS_Pro_Glass_Screen.html


----------



## nda (May 1, 2013)

I have used glass and film, I prefer film from these guys(link below)>>> they are thin you can hardly notice it's on easy applied and removed, cheap and they protect all LCD's(main back, small back(1d) and top.

http://www.protectionfilms24.com/


----------



## CanadianInvestor (May 1, 2013)

It's a matter of personal preference, I guess. I use the glass version since, once I apply it, I want to forget it is even there. With film-type, you run the risk of having to replace it every so often.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 1, 2013)

I tried glass before, but didn't like it. I ended up with film.

Here is 1D X glass LCD Protector:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GGS-Self-adhesive-LCD-Glass-Screen-Protector-for-Canon-1DX-Camera-/380624312432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589efa1870#ht_2302wt_1397


----------



## YeahLindsey (May 1, 2013)

Just be careful if you do buy glass, that you don't buy a terribly "cheap" one. 

I made that mistake - in addition to at least one other mistake 8).

Here's what I picked up: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EVPZJQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

After installing my glass screen protector on a 5D Mark II, I managed to crack it and cut my thumb at the same time just a couple weeks later!

I was simply pushing the body into a neoprene case, and that pressure was enough to crack the inexpensive glass. 

Of course, the glass was not tempered, and cracked into what seemed like a hundred small pieces – all of which were stuck to the camera! 

Fortunately, the camera was not damaged – but obviously a frustrating experience.

I'll go film protectors from here on out. 

Ps. I was traveling when the protector broke. I ended up buying a film protector for a smart phone and cutting it to size. That was months ago and it's still holding up great!


----------



## RGF (May 1, 2013)

YeahLindsey said:


> Just be careful if you do buy glass, that you don't buy a terribly "cheap" one.
> 
> I made that mistake - in addition to at least one other mistake 8).
> 
> ...



I can understand the frustration of a shattered glass protector - of course exactly at the wrong time. Thanks for the idea of a cutting a phone protector to size


----------



## RC (May 1, 2013)

How about no protection at all? I tried a screen protector a few years ago and didn't like it. Once I found out how inexpensive it was to have it replaced by Canon Service I pulled it off. I prefer a clear bright screen. It would be nice if Canon made the screen user replaceable.


----------



## RGF (May 1, 2013)

RC said:


> How about no protection at all? I tried a screen protector a few years ago and didn't like it. Once I found out how inexpensive it was to have it replaced by Canon Service I pulled it off. I prefer a clear bright screen. It would be nice if Canon made the screen user replaceable.



Do you remember the cost? If I send the camera in for cleaning, the shipping is already paid. Otherwise I shipping can add $40-60 to the cost.


----------



## RC (May 1, 2013)

RGF said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > How about no protection at all? I tried a screen protector a few years ago and didn't like it. Once I found out how inexpensive it was to have it replaced by Canon Service I pulled it off. I prefer a clear bright screen. It would be nice if Canon made the screen user replaceable.
> ...


I do not recall, it was here on CR that someone posted the cost. If you call CS, they should be able to give you a price over the phone if its just the protective cover and not the actual LCD.


----------

